# turkey day up north



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

well, it's the annual Canadian October three day weekend - as opposed the the annual November US 4 day weekend - and I sit here, glass of Quail's Gate Chardonnay in hand, Chris Bottti streaming on the stereo, stuffed full of food, and I have to pause and reflect on blessings. 

I can hear my wife reading a chapter of two of a book to my kids (6 and 8) in the family room and I have to say that I am blessed. Perhaps any of us on this board of superior, dare I say luxury, electric vehicles are blessed. We are not a crowd who chose the cheapest EV alternative but instead went for the game changing cars that have taken this technology to the next level. That is a blessing that not all can afford. When gas prices go too much for me I did not choose to "use the other gas" but changed direction to ditch it and go for a "cost saving alternative" - if you amortize over the life of the car and toss in a whack of rationalization which is what my wife and I did when we walked in and ditched the civic for a model 3. But to have a family, a home and a warm feeling of content - that is a blessing beyond all for me.

At this years meal we each took a few moments to express thanks for something (note to self:: what exactly did my son mean by he is "thankful for a sister he can enjoy"?) and it was a moment we all need to hold onto. We all have blessings. Certainly this thanksgiving was different with no Grandma for the kids as she sheltered home sick, and no Aunts/Uncles as they likewise hung back. My parents are gone and my sister/brother-in-law too far in Ontario and too wise to fly out west for a weekend. So different - perhaps supplemented by zoom, but different none the less.

So yes, it's different this year at thanksgiving, but we still have so much for which we can be thankful. My family's health in these times of known and unknown potentials, my wife's and my jobs that migrated to home without loss of hours or pay, our bills that have stayed manageably low, and each other. 

Take care my friends, be you celebrating this weekend or in 6 more. (maybe 5, maybe 7 - the chardonnay is getting to me). Now off to hug some children.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks! Same to you!

PS. And just like that, thanksgiving dinner is over


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

TrevP said:


> And just like that, thanksgiving dinner is over


Head across the border in six weeks for leftovers...we'll have plenty!!


----------

